# Take-a-Look: The NITECORE NTP10 Titanium Pen (Fisher Refill)



## subwoofer (Dec 31, 2014)

To complement its range of lights, NITECORE has release a few titanium accessories including this, the distinctive NTP10 Titanium pen.








*---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Author's Statement for Transparency and Disclosure
The test sample/s featured in this article were provided for technical testing and review by "NITECORE". Test samples are retained by the reviewer following publication of the completed review for the purposes of long term testing and product comparisons.

All output figures and test results published in this review are the sole work of the reviewer, and are carried out independently and without bias. Test results are reported as found, with no embellishments or alteration. Though best endeavours are made to maintain the accuracy of test equipment, the accuracy of these results is not guaranteed and is subject to the test equipment functioning correctly.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*​ 

Taking a look around:

The NTP10 arrives in a simple box. However, inside the box is an aluminium tube with sculpted screw-cap






Inside the protective tube sits the striking NTP10.






The NTP10 comes equipped with a double purpose end. The three sprung balls hold the cap in place when you are using it, but it also has a tungsten carbide spike set into the end to act as a glass breaker.






A closer look at the glass breaker / cap holder






This dual purpose end, unscrews to reveal an adjuster which allows for some slight variation in the length of the refill cartridge.






The cartridge used in this pen is the Fisher pressurised 'Space pen' refill






The body and cap have spiral milling giving a strong character to this pen.






The cap clicks on firmly.






And is held firmly onto the cap holder thanks to the sprung balls






The carbide tip can be seen inside the cap through the spiral cutouts.






There is a striking similarity between the NTP10 and another light maker's titanium pen.






From the grip at the front.






To the fact that all the major parts are interchangeable.






Even the cap-holder/spike.








The NTP10 in use






Feedback on something like a pen is entirely subjective, so here are a few thoughts…

This is a slim feeling pen, and for my hands, really needs the cap to be put onto the end to make it comfortable to write with. The cap holder is excellent so this works perfectly well.

How does it write? Well, as nicely as the Fisher refill writes. I like Fisher refills, so for me this is a winner.

The spiral cut outs to my eye look great. What will not look great is when those cut-outs start to fill up with pocket fluff. You might want to use the tube it arrived in to carry it, but then you lose the compact nature of the pen.

The cap-holder/glass breaker is quite sharp, so might start to cut into the pocket holding it. This certainly makes you think twice about where you put it.

The protective tube is a nice feature, but apart from holding the NTP10 (and then making the package relatively large) I haven't yet found a good use for it. There is a plastic insert to hold the NTP10 restricting any other use of the tube.

Altogether the NTP10 is a very nicely made pen using great refills. This is one pen that allows you to be different thanks to its unusual look.



Review Summary


Things I likeWhat doesn't work so wellDistinctive lookMight collect fluff in the spiralsGreat cap-holderVisible refillIntegral glass breakerSome sharp edgesSlim and lightUses Fisher refillsTitanium Chic
 


If you enjoyed the review, please remember to 'Like' me on Facebook


----------



## subwoofer (Dec 31, 2014)

Reserved for updates...


----------



## newbie66 (Dec 31, 2014)

Thanks for the review! Like the looks of the pen. :thumbsup:


----------



## ven (Dec 31, 2014)

Thanks for the review subwoofer:thumbsup: I really like the look of this pen,love the design


Edit- i dont love it that much,just had a google and its £110 at Amazon.........wow . Not saying its not worth it,it just isn't to me! I was expecting £40 or so..........never mind


----------



## newbie66 (Jan 1, 2015)

ven said:


> Thanks for the review subwoofer:thumbsup: I really like the look of this pen,love the design
> 
> 
> Edit- i dont love it that much,just had a google and its £110 at Amazon.........wow . Not saying its not worth it,it just isn't to me! I was expecting £40 or so..........never mind



Hehe, yeah the price kinda shocked me as well.


----------



## Str8stroke (Jan 1, 2015)

Sharp Edges. I was wondering the same thing when I first saw this pen. I bet you could file it down gently with some knife sharpening ceramic rods. They have a round tip, and you can work the edges down. I have done that one many of my EDC items like this. 

Cool review. I am glad you showed a pic of the tube it comes with. Does the tube feel sturdy? I would like to have that for storage if so.


----------



## subwoofer (Jan 1, 2015)

ven said:


> Thanks for the review subwoofer:thumbsup: I really like the look of this pen,love the design
> 
> 
> Edit- i dont love it that much,just had a google and its £110 at Amazon.........wow . Not saying its not worth it,it just isn't to me! I was expecting £40 or so..........never mind





newbie66 said:


> Hehe, yeah the price kinda shocked me as well.



Titanium loveliness does not come cheap. £40 would never happen, and if you look around I suspect you could get if for less than £110.



Str8stroke said:


> Sharp Edges. I was wondering the same thing when I first saw this pen. I bet you could file it down gently with some knife sharpening ceramic rods. They have a round tip, and you can work the edges down. I have done that one many of my EDC items like this.
> 
> Cool review. I am glad you showed a pic of the tube it comes with. Does the tube feel sturdy? I would like to have that for storage if so.



The tube is sturdy, but has the plastic holder for the pen. So far I've not managed to get the liner out so he tube is not much good for anything but the pen like this.


----------



## ven (Jan 1, 2015)

True subwoofer,found it for £65 from Aliexpress not sure still if tempted ............


----------



## KITROBASKIN (Jan 1, 2015)

Is there enough space to wrap the refill once with colored paper of one's choice, to personalize it? Seems like it would be pretty straightforward to clean the spiral cutout if it did get lint in it. Since I do not have sweaty fingers, I'm not sure the grip area is tacky enough. I wonder if I could apply some kind of non-slip covering where fingers touch the pen to write. Probably won't look as svelte as it does in stock form either.


CandlePowerForums App


----------



## subwoofer (Jan 1, 2015)

KITROBASKIN said:


> Is there enough space to wrap the refill once with colored paper of one's choice, to personalize it? Seems like it would be pretty straightforward to clean the spiral cutout if it did get lint in it. Since I do not have sweaty fingers, I'm not sure the grip area is tacky enough. I wonder if I could apply some kind of non-slip covering where fingers touch the pen to write. Probably won't look as svelte as it does in stock form either.



I wouldn't think you could get any coloured paper round the refill, but you could 'sharpy' the refill a different colour, or just use some spirit to take the writing off and make it plain gold colour.

Of course just taking the refill out and blowing through the spirals will get the lint out, but it might annoy some users having to do that.

If you put anything on the grip area the cap would not go on any more as it is a tight fit to the grip. It is a slim pen, so I think you would either have to live with that, or not go for it.


----------



## TheThor (Jan 2, 2015)

Wow, look at those edges. 
Should be careful when carrying it. 

Great review and great pics! THX for the effort SW!:thumbsup:


----------



## subwoofer (Jan 2, 2015)

TheThor said:


> Wow, look at those edges.
> Should be careful when carrying it.
> 
> Great review and great pics! THX for the effort SW!:thumbsup:



Just to clarify, the only sharp edges are on the end with the cap holder. the spirals are all chamfered.


----------



## debragail (Mar 5, 2015)

Could the tip be used to break automotive glass (in an emergency obviously)?


----------



## subwoofer (Mar 6, 2015)

debragail said:


> Could the tip be used to break automotive glass (in an emergency obviously)?



That is exactly the intention of the 'glass breaker' Tungsten Carbide tip. All 'glass breakers' are intended to initiate the shattering of toughened/tempered glass. When toughened/tempered glass breaks, it shatters into tiny granular pieces intentionally to prevent injury from large shards of glass that plate glass can form.

This shattering can be initiated by a very small high intensity impact such as that form the tip of a glass breaker. What you can't do it use it to get through laminated glass (as found in all modern windscreens). Yes you could make a crack, but laminated glass is designed not to fail catastrophically if hit by a stone. 

Unfortunately I don't have any glass to try this out on.


----------



## Throwjunkie (Mar 6, 2015)

I want it! very nice looking pen Love the spiral flutes showing the cartridge inside if they made the refills in colors it would stand out nice through the openings that would be easy enough to do with a sharpie though. nice have the glass breaker also. I used the breaker on my Knife to breach a car window that a police officer was beating on with a knight stick lol he was amazed at how easy it was with just a tap to break the glass. The cars occupant was slumped over the steering wheel engine running and car in drive he must have hit the brake when he had a heart attack and was just sitting there holding the brake on. Never did find out if the driver made it or not I hope so.


----------



## X_Marine (May 17, 2015)

Hi guys, CPF poped up in a search for info on this pen so didn't look any further. 
I have and love my Fisher pen not only because of the titanium finish but also when clipped in a shirt pocket it only protrudes about a 1/4" allowing for closing pocket flaps without it looking dorkey. Looks as if this has the same feature. 

Love the look and multifunction of this bad boy. ') 
Was a little put back with most of the prices I saw when searching but with persistence I found it at about 40 less than most resellers were asking. Never dealt with this online outfit but site was well organized and easy to use. Also they accepted pp which I prefer when available. Don't want to break any rules, but this place boast "Fast Tech" & 81.07 which I think will help. Also, on tube,, might want to try heating the tube in order to remove the liner as most all adhesives yield when heated. I would prolly use a hot air gun or hair dryer. 

Still a little pricey but after the excellent review "Thanks subwoofer" I had to give this pen a write. ') 
Many thanks
X/BillyD.. 
.


----------



## subwoofer (May 18, 2015)

X_Marine said:


> Hi guys, CPF poped up in a search for info on this pen so didn't look any further.
> ...
> 
> Still a little pricey but after the excellent review "Thanks subwoofer" I had to give this pen a write. ')
> ...




Why go anywhere outside CPF? 

Let us know how you get on with it, it would be great to have another opinion.


----------



## nfetterly (Oct 22, 2016)

X_Marine said:


> Was a little put back with most of the prices I saw when searching but with persistence I found it at about 40 less than most resellers were asking. Never dealt with this online outfit but site was well organized and easy to use. Also they accepted pp which I prefer when available. Don't want to break any rules, but this place boast "Fast Tech" & 81.07 which I think will help.
> Still a little pricey but after the excellent review "Thanks subwoofer" I had to give this pen a write. ')
> Many thanks
> X/BillyD..
> .



Just a few bucks more on Amazon. I've got a gift card on there so I think I'll pick it up.


----------



## subwoofer (Oct 24, 2016)

If you do, let us know how you get on, I'm still enjoying using this.


----------

